# NFS nfsclient_nlminfo



## neo1983 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all!

I have two machines i386 as NFS clients
I have 7.1 before and today upgraded to 7.2-RELEASE-p3 but as for me problem hasn't gone.
Periodically on both servers I getting


```
kmem_map too small with panic
```
and I changed all needed parameters to turn it...No result

[cmd=]vmstat -m | grep nfs[/cmd] showing me


```
nfsclient_diroff 1 1K - 1 512
nfsclient_req 0 0K - 121469 64,128
nfsclient_nlminfo 388399 12138K - 388399 32
nfsclient_lock 0 0K - 388399 512
```

and this 12138K always growing right after it will get max memory for kernel and it will be panic I think...
I thought after update it was fixed but not... :-(

Any suggestions or additional info needed?


----------

